
Gears API Blog: Hello HTML5 - mcav
http://gearsblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/hello-html5.html
======
jdietrich
More evidence for Google not being evil. I certainly can't imagine any other
company of Google's size cheerfully abandoning a technology that has been
supplanted by open standards. Google just seems to reflexively prefer open
standards, whether it suits their corporate interest or not.

~~~
m0th87
I don't disagree with the premise. But the phase-out of Gears is because it
wasn't a revenue stream, but rather a means of enabling new scenarios on the
web that weren't otherwise possible. Its standardization is a win for
everyone, including Google.

------
hendzen
Hopefully Google keeps Gears alive long enough for HTML5 to really take root.
Though relying on any kind of plugin is undesirable, Gears supplied a
functionality that was useful and unattainable any other way. I'm glad to see
that the innovations spurred by Gears will soon be ubiquitous without the need
of the plugin itself.

------
hannibalhorn
this has been their stated direction for a while now, just wish they'd hurry
up and release the updated version of gmail that doesn't require gears..

------
marcusbooster
My kingdom for gCal to be available offline in Chrome on Ubuntu-64! Hopefully
this will be a step towards that.

------
daleharvey
this is awesome news, the introduction of gears always worried my as it looked
to be fighting web standards as opposed to leveraging them, nice to be proved
wrong.

I wonder why gears wasnt initially a plugin that let you use html5 apis in
browsers that didnt have support?

~~~
tl
Were those apis set in stone in 2007 when Gears first came out?

~~~
daleharvey
they arent ever set in stone, browsers can quite happily ignore web standards
from time to time. Would have made upgrading from gears just happen by magic
though.

